
Ask HN: What would you do with $5K for your project/idea? - singold
I&#x27;m working on my startup idea (an app for turning spreadsheets into webapps) as a side project for now, and have the potential opportunity to apply for ~5K non reimbursable funding. The only thing I have to do is have a plan for 6 months to use that money to validate the idea.<p>I was thinking of making a basic landing page explaining the idea with a signup form and then spend some money on online ads and maybe with a freelancer to help me do &quot;Things That Dont Scale&quot; (i.e. developing the apps that my app would make).<p>I feel like I could use that for more useful things but cant think of nothing else (and maybe that&#x27;s ok), so I want to know, What would you use that kind of money for?
======
alantrum
Mmm interesting...I won't choose to buy ads for a landing page for 3 reasons.

\- I personally tried and people coming from ads don't convert as well as
qualified than people coming from a guest post for example. \- You are sure
you will never see again your money (even for validating an idea. It's a waste
of money) \- It's time consuming when you've never done it before, and when
you don't know precisely what people should you target

So 2 way to do it :

Start from an audience and build the perfect product for them. And then
enlarge your niche. 1) 2 weeks to call 100 of small business,
entrepreneur...any people that use spreadsheet 2) From there, you will have
already a good idea if people are interest in your idea and what people
exactly want your product 3) And you can only start to make a plan with your
5000$ from here.

Pros : \- 2 weeks of work \- Be sure to have an audience interested by your
product \- Know exactly what feature you have to do

Use case demo : make lot of use case of different spreadsheet and webapp. And
send maximum traffic on it. Drawback : \- you have to make a landing page ->
time/money \- you have to send traffic -> time/money \- It can quickly become
overwhelming because of the large number of different people with different
need.

So I would definitively choose the first option

~~~
singold
Thanks for your reply, I will think more about your first option, 7 people per
day is doable on the side and in just 2 weeks you get to talk with 100 people

